# living by tourist club



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to live close to suwwah island. How is the tourist club area and reehm island?


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I live near the tourist club area and it is fine...the key there is finding a really clean building that meets your needs...there is quite a few construction right now but it is pretty bearable in terms of condition....


----------

